# Roadtrip Down South for some ring necks



## CharlieConye (Sep 12, 2014)

A buddy and I are planning a weekend trip down south for the '14 pheasant opener this year. We're both stationed at Minot Air Force Base and have done well on birds around here...mostly east and west of 83 near Max and Ryder on PLOTS land but wanted to get a little further south.

Anyone have any ideas for spots south of Sak/Audobon to get on some birds? I'm not asking for GPS coordinates to your honey hole but considering I've never been down there and don't know any landowners, relying on the PLOTS maps can be a real gamble.

Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated...and my two GSPs will probably thank you for it too.

Cheers


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I've always had good luck scouting... knocking on doors is a nice touch too.


----------

